# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Праздничная территория Урала

## РЁВА

А где уральцы? :Blink: Свердловская область в частности.На страницах форума встречала,а здесь - НИКОГО :No2: .Не могу же я быть одна.Присоединяйтесь :Aga:

----------


## Tajussa

здесь свердловская область... Привет!!! я из Краснотурьинска - север области, ща еще Сашеньку кликну...

Иннуля, ты бы в подпись имечко вставила, и тебе приятно, и другим в профиль не бегать... :Yes4:

----------


## sa-sha76

ага я уже тут.. с блинами да горячим чаем !Приветик девчонки !Долго думала.. неужели здесь вообще с нашей области никого ,но потом из Екатеринбурга видела  ...и так пригород как я.
.В общем нас мало, но мы в тельняшках ..так получается ?

----------


## Tajussa

мдаааааааааа, дружненько все забросили тему, включая и хозяйку....

----------


## РЁВА

Ну почему ж забросили?Давайте вместе икать земляков.Я за месяц на форуме даже еще не все темы прочитала....Землячки...давайте жить дружно!!!!

----------


## Алисочка

Присоединяюсь к дружной компании  :Smile3: 

Я - Арапова Юлия. Живу, работаю и радуюсь жизни в небольшом, но очень уютном и "домашнем" городе - Новоуральске :Yes4:

----------


## sa-sha76

ну вот и мы своих в кучку начали собирать...девчонки не теряйтесь.
.надеюсь нас будет больше.  ЮЛЕЧКА... ПРИВЕТ !

.ощущение ,что Екатеринбург нас игнорирует....ведь есть же оттуда ...сама видела что есть...а молчат как партизаны.......

----------


## Алисочка

Возможно, кто-то не хочет "светиться". Ведь Свердловская область не очень большая, есть вариант, что, например, ведущую из города N пригласят в Екатеринбург или наоборот, в ожидании того, что эта ведущая не будет проводить все то же самое, что проводят ведущие Екатеринбурга  :Yes4: 

Этот форум - уникальная вещь, и не просто кладезь полезной информации, а способ стать лучшим в своем городе  :Aga:

----------


## РЁВА

> Я - Арапова Юлия. Живу, работаю и радуюсь жизни в небольшом, но очень уютном и "домашнем" городе - Новоуральске


...???????????
Я  - Инна Арапова,живу рядом с Невьянском...Мы не родственники?!

----------


## Tajussa

Юляша, привет!   :Yahoo: 




> Землячки...давайте жить дружно!!!!


Солнышко, так и я за дружбу... И ни в коем случае не собиралась никого обижать... :Nono:  Тык что за встречу!!!!  :br:   :flower:

----------


## РЁВА

[IMG]http://s19.******info/f125844b9512135cc77ceeaba66c644e.gif[/IMG] по маленькой?!
и потанцуем [IMG]http://s15.******info/adb860200f8c41d7671f4fbb65878cf2.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ваши еще и Ладушка, и Елена  овчинникова, видно темки они не видели! А я по соседству живу в Челябинской области, нас тоже не много.... Но есть! и это радует

----------


## Ладушка

> Ваши еще и Ладушка, и Елена Овчинникова, видно темки они не видели!


 Эт точно ! Не видели))
 Я тут... рядом. :Yes4:

----------


## Ладушка

> Я - Инна Арапова,живу рядом с Невьянском


 Жила в Невьянске почти год... работала на НМЗ))) 
 Иногда приезжаю к подруге.

----------


## Наталия Малькова

Земляки, а меня в свою компанию возьмете?......я  с маленького городка Еманжелинска рядом с Челябинском

----------


## РЁВА

И Ладушке рады!  :flower:  И Наталью принимаем. :flower: 

[IMG]http://av5.******info/692f5f6a8e5d214376eefd568f44a3fa.gif[/IMG]

----------


## sa-sha76

> Земляки, а меня в свою компанию возьмете?......я с маленького городка Еманжелинска рядом с Челябинском





> Я тут... рядом.


Мариша  ты с нами  ...давай зови своих  немногочисленных челябинцев  ..ПРИСОЕДИНЯЙТЕСЬ...

 ..всем конечно же приветики.....  всех рады принять...
хорошо,   что нас  стало  больше..
значит  веселее шагать по темам форума и по жизни тоже..песню запевать будем ,чтобы шагать было веселей ?.....

----------


## Марина Дудник

> .я  с маленького городка Еманжелинска рядом с Челябинском


И в Челябинской темке отметься, посчитаем и тебя! тоже очень хочется всех своих собрать!

----------


## РЁВА

[IMG]http://*********org/1533011m.jpg[/IMG]

Нам знакома праздников изнанка.
Час потехи – наш рабочий час.
Не звучит сама даже шарманка –
Не бывает праздников без нас.

Как давно когда-то скоморохи,
Продолжаем развлекать мы люд.
И дела у нас совсем неплохи,
если люди все же к нам идут.

Любую дату, сердцем согревая,
Вложив всю душу, можем мы воспеть.
С утра до ночи, устали не зная,
Коль это надо, будем мы гореть.

Кто, кроме нас развеселить всех сможет,
Веселых конкурсов затеяв чехарду?
И шуткою веселье приумножить,
Выдумывая шутки на ходу?

А если дата трауром обвита
И полита слезами, как дождем,
Публичных слез пусть мы не льем открыто – 
С печалью в сердце к зрителю идем.

И если кто из них слезу уронит,
Пускай один из всех – он все же есть!
И эти слезы дорогого стоят,
Хоть невозможно боль людскую счесть.

Святая цель – нести культур в массы,
Из серых будней праздники творить!
Замечу в скобках, что не слишком частым
Быть должен праздник, чтоб желанным быть!

Со сцены ж уходя под плеск аплодисментов,
Стремимся оказаться вновь на ней.
Ведь ради этих истины моментов
Мы дарим людям часть души своей.

И отступают скука и тревога,
Чудесным светом даже грусть полна.
Да, развлекать тяжелая работа,
И легкость в ней особая нужна.

----------


## Ладушка

> всех рады принять...


 :Smile3: 
 СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!

----------


## Наталия Малькова

> всех рады принять...


СПАСИБО!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Наталия Малькова

> И в Челябинской темке отметься, посчитаем и тебя! тоже очень хочется всех своих собрать!


уже отметилась.............

----------


## sa-sha76

девчонки все сюда у нас  есть кого встречать  ......нуууу.. и вот  стук в дверь и к нам  входит..ЛЕН ТЫ ГДЕ ?....

----------


## Anelka

Девочки землячки всем приветик! :Yahoo:

----------


## Anelka

> Девочки землячки всем приветик!


 Ага, теперь я знаю где все спрятались! :Aga:

----------


## sa-sha76

конечно приветик давай рассказывай  куда ты ходила ?где нащла свой город ?я тоже хочу.....лен  ну расскажи ?

----------


## Anelka

Переход на большую карту здесь
Вот сюда я зашла слева есть столбик с городами.
Саша,я не могу быстро отвечать.У моего модема очень низкая скорость.То и дело вылеьаю.((((((((( :Tu:

----------


## Anelka

вот прямо здесь на этой странице мышку к верху крутани и найдёшь. :Yes4:

----------


## Tajussa

*Anelka*, 
Приветик, землячка!  :Vishenka 33:  :016:

----------


## РЁВА

УРА!В нашем полку прибыло!

----------


## РЁВА

*УРА!В нашем полку прибыло!*

----------


## РЁВА

Земляки,похвастайтесь...Ездил кто-нибудь на *питерскую тамадею*?!

----------


## Татьяна Ильинская

Может и меня примите в свою уральскую семью. Я из соседней Курганской области, на границе со Свердловской обл. есть такой небольшой городок под названием Катайск. Хотя здесь я живу всего 10 лет, но он для меня уже стал родным. А куда подевались курганцы? На форуме я их точно видела... Ау!!!

----------


## Anelka

Проходите,проходите мы всем землякам рады! :069:  :Vishenka 15:

----------


## РЁВА

Танюша,мы рады,что ты к нам  присоединилась.

----------


## nina7400

Здравствуйте! Я из Каменска-Уральского. Катайск от нас недалеко.Привет Катайску. Из вашего города у меня знакомые есть. Они теперь в нашем городе живут.

----------


## Anelka

Ура нас стало больше!!!
 :069:  :016:  :049: 
Нина заходи будь как дома!!! :Ok:

----------


## sokolixa

От жеж, здрассьте!!!
Привет всему обширному Уралу и Зауралью!!!
Форум так разросся, что и не уследишь за всем. А земляков здесь хватает.



> Земляки,похвастайтесь...Ездил кто-нибудь на питерскую тамадею?!


А чЁ хвастаться? Бывали, бывали...

----------


## Anelka

> Земляки,похвастайтесь...Ездил кто-нибудь на питерскую тамадею?!


Нет, а там не была.
Кто побывал, расскажите, что было интересненького? :Grin:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Интересного - моя свадьба! Я вышла замуж за Антоху, через 12 лет совместной жизни во грехе! ничего не помню! тоько драйв и положительные эмоции! За этим мы и ехали! Это надо переживать самим, это не расскажешь!
 И еще январский Питер - это не семинар, там не учат, там общаются! тебе как рассказать о чем мы общались? Это не реально, Потому что мы общались  - обо всем!

----------


## Марина Дудник

И еще,  девочки! хочу работать 25 июня  и 2 июля, а заказа в своем городе пока нет ! Могу приехать по Уралу в любое место по надобности! Будут лишние заказы - кидайте, буду рада!!!

----------


## sokolixa

> Интересного - моя свадьба! Я вышла замуж за Антоху, через 12 лет совместной жизни во грехе! ничего не помню! тоько драйв и положительные эмоции! За этим мы и ехали! Это надо переживать самим, это не расскажешь!
> И еще январский Питер - это не семинар, там не учат, там общаются! тебе как рассказать о чем мы общались? Это не реально, Потому что мы общались - обо всем!


Да, рассказать невозможно, это надо пережить в реале!
А чтобы пережить, надо искать лазейки, время , деньги и ЕЗДИТЬ! Чем больше - тем лучше, здесь у нас и рекордсмены-путешественники имеются. Правда, у меня не получается. ПОКА  :Grin: !

----------


## Anelka

> И еще,  девочки! хочу работать 25 июня  и 2 июля, а заказа в своем городе пока нет ! Могу приехать по Уралу в любое место по надобности! Будут лишние заказы - кидайте, буду рада!!!


С магнитогорска в Златоуст :-6 - 6,5 часов езды. Не утомишся? Да и цена будет уже выше.Навряд ли кто-то согласится платить больше. :No2:

----------


## Anelka

Просто я ездила в Башкирию работать дорога была порядком 3 часов, может чуть меньше. Если чесно больше не хочу так далеко.
Туда ещё нормально, а обратно после банкета ужасььь - ть просто.
Всё тело ноет,в голове музыка и пьяные голоса. А ещё ехать и ехать. :Blink:

----------


## Зажигалочка

Привет всем!!!! Я из Шадринска. От нас до Екатеринбурга 220 км, до Челябинска - 210 км, до Тюмени - 200км, до Кургана - 140 км. Так что, я где-то посередине от всех вас. :Tender:

----------


## Anelka

Шадринску привет от Златоуста! :Yahoo:

----------


## Ноня

Девченки, и меня принимайте!  Я живу в Среднеуральске,   20 км от Екб

----------


## malyshVIP

Девчата, позвольте мужчине втиснуться... я из Кургана

----------


## Люсьен2011

всем приветик! я тоже девушка с Урала. принимайте в свои ряды.

----------


## tisha

Добрый день! Я - из Новоуральска!!!!!! Хочу общаться.

----------


## Anelka

Всем землячкам огромный приветик!
Последнее время очень редко захожу на форум,так как проблема с интернетом.
ждём подключения ИНТЕРСВЯЗИ в нашем районе.
А с USB скорость маленькая, только один психоз.
обещают в начале декабря подключить. :Yahoo:

----------


## natascha-sam

Добрый день всем!!!и я  тоже хочу к вам  присоединиться.

 Я из Курганской области, город Далматово. Я смотрю здесь  из Каменска, Катайска,(это с нами почти рядом) Шадринска. Рада всех вас видеть!!! :Yes4:

----------


## РЁВА

МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ ОТКРЫТКА С СЮРПРИЗАМИ. ЖМИ НА ССЫЛКУ.http://priroda.inc.ru/prazdnik/christ31a.html

----------


## Anelka

Вех поздравляю с наступившим новым 2012 годом!!!
желаю вам девочки:
ЛЮБВИ,ДОСТАТКА,БЛАГОПОЛУЧИЯ!!!
А для  ИСПОЛНЕНИЯ ЖЕЛАНИЙ вот вам золотая рыбка!
 :Animals 013:  Для тех кто ещё не замужем принц на белом коне  :Laie 2: 
Делюсь с вами хорошим новогодним настроением  :Viannen 12:

----------


## Ладушка

Вот что нашла))
[IMG]http://*********su/1734331m.jpg[/IMG]
 Фото с семинара 
Узнай своих)

----------


## похестакес

О! Урал собирается в диаспору? Примите?

----------


## Anelka

> О! Урал собирается в диаспору? Примите?


А можно поподробнее? :Grin:

----------


## похестакес

> А можно поподробнее


А что подробнее? Объявить пароли и явки? :Grin:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

а давайте встретимся и устроим мини тамадею??? как раз повод есть .

________________________________________________________________


СОГЛАСОВАНО:                                    УТВЕРЖДАЮ:
Председатель профкома                           Директор ООО
ОАО «ММК»                                             «Дом отдыха «Берёзки»
                       А.И.Дерунов                                    Д.Н.Касаткин
 ___________2012 г.                                  __________2012 г.


                 Ежегодный Фестиваль анимации
«Games camp»: 
конкурс ведущих развлекательных программ, аниматоров танцпола (Go-Go), шоу-балетов, танцевальных групп, вокалистов, DJ. 

Положение

Учредители и организаторы фестиваля
    -  ОАО «ММК»
    -  Профсоюзный комитет ОАО «ММК»
    -  Союз молодых металлургов
    -  ООО «Дом отдыха Березки»
    -  Анимационная команда «Oranda»


          Информационная поддержка:
    - телерадиокомпания «ТВ-ИН»;
    - газета «Магнитогорский металл»;
    - радиостанция Dfm Магнитогорск
    - радиостанция «Серебряный дождь»
    - радиостанция «Европа +»
    - журнал «Выбирай»
    - журнал «На все 100» и др.




           Цели и задачи  фестиваля
 Фестиваль направлен на развитие анимации и празднично-игровой культуры в области туризма на Южном Урале и в других регионах, выявление проблем формирования и деятельности анимационных систем в обществах группы ОАО «ММК».
С этой целью фестиваль содействует:
- развитию творческого потенциала и повышению профессионального уровня специалистов культурно-досугового пространства и туристической анимации;
- выявлению талантливых ведущих мероприятий различных форм, аниматоров, шоу-балетов, вокалистов, DJ.
- установлению деловых и творческих связей между участниками фестиваля, режиссерами и организаторами досуга;
- сохранению традиционных и поиску новых игровых технологий.

          Сроки и место  проведения.
Конкурс проводится  11-14 июня 2012 года в Доме отдыха «Березки», оз. Банное, Республика Башкортостан, Абзелиловский район, д.Зеленая поляна, ул.Курортная 15.

          Порядок проведения:
      11.06.12 – Заезд, размещение.
      11.06.12 – Праздничное открытие фестиваля, окнкурс ведущих детских развлекательных программ;
      12.06.12 – Конкурс ведущих молодежных развлекательных программ, семейных торжеств и клубной индустрии
      13.06.12 – Конкурс шоу-балетов, танцевальных групп и вокалистов.
      14.06.12 – Конкурс DJ и аниматоров танцпола.
      14.06.12 – Презентация  магазинов и бутиков стильной одежды различных брендов, салонов красоты и имидж-центров, свадебных салонов, магазинов праздничной продукции, презентация и дегустация блюд, а также тортов (свадебных и юбилейных) приготовленных известными ресторанами и кафе города Магнитогорска.
      14.06.12 – Заключительный концерт фестиваля с участием известных шоу-менов, хореографов, победителей и участников фестиваля. Подведение итогов и награждение. Банкет (маскарад), праздничный фейерверк. 
      15.06.12 – Отъезд участников фестиваля. 


Расписание и точное время проведения конкурсов, мастерклассов и выставок указано в Приложении 1. Организаторы оставляют за собой право корректировки приложения.


     В рамках фестиваля планируется проведение мастер-классов известных шоу-менов, хореографов, режиссеров-постановщиков, вокалистов, DJ,  организация круглого стола. 

- Игнат Тагиев – мастер класс по актерскому мастерству, ведению корпоративных мероприятий и семейных торжетсв, битбокс.
- Мелентьева Елена – система анимации, продвижение турпродукта, проблемы развития анимационной деятельности в России.
- Элона Казакова и Андрей Ложбанидзе («Марк Твен») - мастер класс по вокалу, технические новинки для вокалистов, подготовка совместной заключительной песни на гала концерт.
- Олег Задера и Юрий Храпко, разминка, мастер класс по хореографии, подготовка заключительного танца для гала концерта.
- DVJ Karimov – мастер-класс по сведению, представление нового материала 2012 года для DJ.
- Олег Садкеев – мастер класс, конферанс, детские игровые программы, режиссирование.
    На конкурс выставляются развлекательные программы не более, чем на 20-25 минут, номера шоу-балетов (малая группа не превышающая 7 человек) не более, чем  на 5 минут, выступление аниматоров не более, чем на 10 минут, представление подготовленного сета DJ не более чем на 30 мин, для вокалистов 2 песни (русская и английская) в каждой номинации.

Звездный состав судейской коллегии:
-	Игнат Тагиев –  ведущий, шоу мен, бит-боксер, актер.  г. Москва
-	Олег Задера и Юрий Храпко - хореограф, шоу балет «Любовники», сотрудничают с Ани Лорак, Филиппом Киркоровым. г. Москва.
-	Олег Садкеев  - лауреат международных конкурсов игровых программ, шоу-мен. г. Магнитогорск.
-	Мелентьева Елена – участница шоу№1 на телеканале Интер (Украина), группа Made In Ukraine, эксперт в области туристической анимации.
-	Группа «Марк Твен»  - Участники проекта Аллы Пугачевой, Фактор А г. Москва.
-	DVJ Karimov – DJ, бывший участник телепроекта Дом – 2 Стас Каримов.

Критерии оценки
Для ведущих:
- оригинальность замысла и режиссура игрового действа; 
     - игровой инструментарий и музыкальное оформление программы;
           - актерское мастерство ведущих игровой программы

           Для шоу-балетов и аниматоров танцпола:
           - хореографическая подготовка
           - музыкальное оформление и соответствие костюмов сюжетной линии номера
           - оригинальность замысла выступления

Для вокалистов:
           - наличие бек – вокала (не более 3-х человек) и хореографической поддержки (не более 5 человек)
           - вокальный диапазон 
           - соответствие костюма и музыкального материала
           - актерское мастерство

Для DJ:
           - подборка музыкального материала
           - сведение


           Участники конкурса
Участниками конкурса могут быть:
      -  ведущие развлекательных программ, творческие коллективы Дворцов культуры, санаторно-курортных учреждений, учреждений дополнительного образования, шоу-балеты, танцевальные группы и дуэты, аниматоры танцпола (танцевальная поддержка любого мероприятия), вокалисты (соло), DJ любого уровня подготовки, как Челябинской области, так и других регионов.
     Планируемая география участников: Магнитогорск, Челябинск, Трехгорный, Омск, Златоуст, Миасс, Екатеринбург, Тюмень, Белорецк, Уфа.
     Вступительный взнос участника фестиваля составляет 6700 рублей: 
3500 – участие, мастер-класс
1000 – обучающий банкет
2200 – проживание с 3-х разовым питанием в номерах класса «Стандарт»
      Для шоу-балета и танцевальной группы:
3500 – участие за группу
1000 и 2200 – за каждого участника коллектива.
Для аниматоров танцпола:
1500 – участие, 2200 – проживание.
По желанию участников возможно размещение в номерах повышенной комфортности класса Евростандарт и Люкс с дополнительной оплатой.
     Видео и фотосъемка фестиваля – 700 рублей; 
     В качестве зрителей может быть любое физическое лицо.


         Подведение итогов и награждение
     Итоги конкурса подводит квалифицированное жюри  по представленным направлениям и номинациям с выявлением лучших выступлений в каждом направлении (состав жюри – прилож.2).
      Предполагаются специальные денежные призы победителям и спонсорские подарки. Победители выявляются в случае несомненного преимущества выступления. Все участники фестиваля получают дипломы.

Заявки на участие и оплата принимаются до 10 июня 2012г.

Адрес организаторов:
Дом отдыха «Березки», оз. Банное, Республика Башкортостан, Абзелиловский район, д.Зеленая поляна, ул.Курортная 15, www.berezki.net, e-mail: mmk-berezki@yandex.ru, телефоны для справок: 8(3519) 255 – 591 (92);
Координатор проекта от дома отдыха «Березки» - Пьянкин Владимир Сергеевич, www.oranda-show.ru,  e-mail: volodya_v_s@mail.ru Тел. +79123011133.

----------


## yrok

с. Половинное. Курганской обл. граница с Сев.Казахстаном....принимайте.

----------


## Лорушка

Привет, уралочкам и уральцам! Я из Челябинска! Очень рада, что мы здесь!

----------


## Я&нина

Здравствуйте всем!!! Я с Челябинской  области :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## потеряшка

Привет всем из Лесного!

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ура, наши прибывают!!!! а то уже кажется что на Урале нет инета! Или наш форум никто не посещает!!!  Приветствую вас земляки!!!!

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Внимание!
24 апреля в г.Уфа высаживается ВТОРОЙ Выездной Десант Ведущих Южного Урала, Сибири, Северного Кавказа и Краснодарского края, готовых поделиться с вами своими идеями безупречного ПРАЗДНИКА!
В ходе встречи будет произведен артобстрел новыми фишками и атомный удар по всем нафталиновым и бородатым конкурсам!!!
Вы вооружитесь приемами по разморозке "замороженных" гостей!!! 

Вам откроются секреты стратегии и тактики работы с клиентом, первая встреча – но победоносная!

Вы обязательно получите взрыв ЭМОЦИЙ и "упадете" в воронку ПОЗИТИВА, ДРАЙВА и КРЕАТИВА! 
Приходите сами, приводите друзей..... самому активному частнику приз – эксклюзивный ИЗЮМ от ведущих! 
Мы гарантируем, что Вы получите Заряд! Разрывной заряд!!! Позитив сезона 2013 будет греметь по всем фронтам раскатом шикарных праздников!!! 
Вы ВЗОРВЕТЕ всех своими креативными ВЫПУСКНЫМИ, ЮБИЛЕЯМИ и СВАДЬБАМИ!

В Десанте принимают участие:

Солодова Анна (vovana) - г. Минеральные Воды
Батырская Элла (Просто Эльвира) - г. Уфа
Сенова Оксана (Сенова Оксана) -г. Магнитогорск
Альтергот Юлия (Юльчита) - Нефтеюганск

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Наконец -то, готова карта сбербанка, поэтому читаем и запоминаем новые реквизиты.

Выездной Десант Ведущих в Уфе 24 апреля 2013 г.!!!

Место проведение семинара: г.Уфа, пр.Октября 33, ДК "УЗЭМИК" ("РТИ"), остановка транспорта "Универмаг Уфа"

Время проведения с 12-00 до 18-00 (время уфимское).

Оплату в размере 4 000 рублей высылайте на сбербанковскую карту № 4276 8060 5359 0070 Пожалуйста, сразу после отправления денежного перевода, отправьте СМС сообщение с указанием Ваших Ф.И.О. ,и город на номер телефона 8 989-958-22-13.

Вопрос трансфера и ночлега для иногородних семинаристов будет решен в обязательном порядке чуть позже, ближе к дате семинара. Комплексный обед будет возможно приобрести в кафе ДК "УЗЭМИК".

Пожалуйста, по всем интересующим вопросам обращайтесь в личку!!! Не стесняйтесь!))

----------


## prozerpina65

Всем приветик! Можно я тоже к вам в семейку? Я из-под Асбеста, пос. Малышева. Удивлена, что раньше не обратила внимания на эту темку. Сегодня решила отыскать, кто есть из Березовского (еду туда в санаторий на 3 недели) и попала к вам сюда, чему весьма рада!

----------


## Натальяночка

девчонки и мальчишки кто свободен на 17 августа 30 чел???? В Челябинске???

----------


## Юлия Марар

Всем доброго вечера! Я из Оренбурга! Всем огромный привет! :Tender:

----------


## Яначка

Всей добрый день,я тоже с Урала,точнее из Перми))

----------


## a-nutik

Отмечусь и я здесь) Свердловская область.

----------


## лия лика

Привет, уральцам! Свердловская область, город металлургов - Серов. 
a-nutik, мы с вами близкие соседи.

----------


## Petavla

Всем уральцам привет!
Совершенно случайно вышла в эту тему...
Очень рада!
А ведь многие наши не знают про эту тему точно!

Я родилась в Челябинске.
Теперь живу в Камышловском районе.
"Голубая" Елань - слышали?
Вот такие у нас сосны:


[IMG]http://*********net/4853326m.jpg[/IMG]

*Милости прошу к себе в гости - ссылки в подписи!
Материала и взрослого, и детского полно!*  :Yes4: 

Кстати, уралочки, кто знает, где у нас продаются грибки для йогурта.
В Аптеках нет, в магазинах нет... :Meeting:

----------


## Юняша

Челябинская область, Сатка :Victory:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Ура!!! Живет темка, это радует!!! Как же здорово, что нашего полку прибавляется!))))))))))))))

----------


## кацулька

тоже отмечусь!))

----------

